# 25lb BIG CATTIN - with blake and dano fri



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

Was colder before the warm front.. Started out around 3ish hittin em hard then it died down. Thought i had a damn snag with my "buggy whip" then line started tarin-- i knew it was heaver than the 16, 17 and 18's we caught before on previous outings north of the launch... 36 inch 25 pound KAT--- lemme tell ya, a long fight and a lot of fun this close to GF- THey love GOLDENEYES!! caught about 30 of em gettin ready for Lockport DAM in canada in a few weeks- glatz :sniper: lets slay em


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

she was fat, gotta post a pic as soon as hermel gets on the ball  :beer:


----------

